# Factor XII deficiency and implantation failure



## Mayamara (Apr 9, 2016)

After three failed donor egg IVF, my Spanish clinic asked me to take a blood test for implantation failure.  Of 17 items checked, they found 2 mutations.  MTHFR and Factor XII.  My doctor in Holland doesn't believe these mutations have anything to do with recurrent implantation failure.  He even told me checking for this kind of genetic mutation and making patients take unnecessary, unproven medication is  typical of private, Spanish clinics.  He calls it "giving false hope to desperate patients" and that "Spanish clinics are just trying to make money".  My Spanish doctor believes I should take special vitamin B for MTHFR and heparin for Factor XII.

Anybody diagnosed with the same mutation?  If so, did you overcome infertility and became pregnant?  With or without heparin?
I would appreciate if you could share your experience.  I am really confused right now.  One doctor saying one thing and the other completely denying it.


----------



## heidelberg83 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Mayamara, 

sorry that I can't give an answer - but I was wondering whether you had any success with the heparin for factor xii. I've also just been diagnosed with a deficiency in this after 3 implantation failures and it would be great to hear if it worked for you.

All the best

Rachel


----------

